# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  "Libertarian Police Department" (англ. сатира из журнала "New Yorker")

## Throbert McGee

_I was shooting heroin and reading “The Fountainhead” in the front seat of my privately owned police cruiser when a call came in. I put a quarter in the radio to activate it. It was the chief.  
“Bad news, detective. We got a situation.” 
“What? Is the mayor trying to ban trans fats again?” 
“Worse. Somebody just stole four hundred and forty-seven million dollars’ worth of bitcoins.”_   ::   L.P.D.: Libertarian Police Department : The New Yorker

----------


## Throbert McGee

Nonetheless, I do recommend Ayn Rand's _Fountainhead_ or _Atlas Shrugged_, though with a certain hesitation -- some of the basic libertarian concepts are very interesting. (And the dialogue -- particularly in the romantic sex scenes -- often has an amusing "camp" value, if nothing else.) 
But as with marijuana, it's best to consume Rand's writing only in small doses, and not too often, or else you might rot your brain, children!!

----------

